# Strategy: "Surge waiting"



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Most of you know "surge *chasing*" doesn't work for shit, but I've been using a sort of strategy that got me 5 surge calls this last weekend that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise.

Every time I finish a ride (has to be during weekend prime time hours), rather than hitting "go online" right away, I pull over and check the PASSENGER uber app. Demand during peak hours will be high no matter what, so I'll check how many other uber drivers are online in my current surge zone. If I see significantly fewer than normal or especially zero, but no surge, I stay offline and keep a close eye on the PAX app. As SOON as the surge appears (there's a lightning bolt on the car icon), I hop online.

Essentially, there is some sort of time delay (I've estimated it's about 5 minutes) before surge goes on (or turns off) based on the supply/demand algorithm. By waiting just a few minutes when there are few cars, you can frequently get a surge.

I don't know if this will work in really crowded city areas, but for the suburbs it works fantastic. And I would also assume the more drivers that use this strategy, the more often it will surge.

Anyone else done this?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Many drivers do this constantly.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't done that, but if I am near a surge area, I will go offline until I get there to try to keep the surge going. I still may not be able to capitalize on it, but hopefully somebody can.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Especially important now that rates in DC have gone down. Only will do uberx on surges like this and hopefully pax will talk about the surge as they normally do and we can educate them on how lower fares hurt (not help) the drivers and surges are the only way we can work and make money


----------

